# Intermediate VS Complex repair



## jenyb (May 7, 2011)

I have a doctor that did a 2-layered repair of a wound that was heavily contaminated and needed extensive irrigation.  Does irrigation necessarily mean debridement?  I'm trying to decide if this would be coded a complex repair.   Anybody's advice is appreciated.


----------



## jimbo1231 (May 7, 2011)

*Sounds Intermediate*

Don't want to give an answer without more info. But this  layered with extensive irrigation sound intermediate. Irrigation is cleaning the woumd but it isn't odebridment. Complex repairs are usually done by surgeons not ED docs since there is usually tendon involvement or plastics to minimize scarring. And watch out, ED docs will sometimes call even a simple repair complex.

Jim


----------



## jenyb (May 7, 2011)

Thanks Jim,

 The physician really didn't give me much more info.  I assigned the intermediate repair to this.  I do agree about ED physicians calling a simple repair a complex or intermediate repair.


----------

